# Uffa y uff



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Hoy también tengo otras dudas 

1. Una compañera española utiliza “pfff” por messenger. ¿Corresponde a nuestro “uff”?
Ejemplo:"Uff, che rottura"
           "Uff, ¡qué latazo!"

2. ¿Cómo puedo traducir a castellano “uffa”?
Ejemplo: "Uffa, ci mancava solo questa cosa!" 
            "_Uffa_, ¡sólo eso me faltaba!"

Gracias de antemano, chicos


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, hay varias maneras de decirlo:

*pfff,
uff,*
en León los mayores dicen *"bhh, bhh"* (jajaj, cada vez me partía)

También puedes decir: *jo va; jo.*


----------



## llenyador

Yo lo veo así:
1.-  "pfff" no es una palabra digamos que conste en los diccionarios. Parece transcribir el sonido para indicar desprecio o asco.
2.- El italiano "uffa" es "uf"/"uff" en español. Dado que el "uf" español indica cansancio, fastidio, sofocación y también repugnancia de alguna forma "pff" y "uf" serían lo mismo. De todas formas "pff" lo comprendemos perfectamente tanto los italianos como los españoles. Un poco como "splashh".
Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

llenyador said:


> Yo lo veo así:
> 1.-  "pfff" no es una palabra digamos que conste en los diccionarios. Parece transcribir el sonido para indicar desprecio o asco.
> 2.- El italiano "uffa" es "uf"/"uff" en español. Dado que el "uf" español indica cansancio, fastidio, sofocación y también repugnancia de alguna forma "pff" y "uf" serían lo mismo. De todas formas "pff" lo comprendemos perfectamente tanto los italianos como los españoles. Un poco como "splashh".
> Saludos


Gracias Lleny por aclararlo


----------



## xeneize

Jajaja, en Argentina, aparte *uf*, se dice *ufa* también, es muy común.
¡Ufa, dejame en paz! 

_Pff_ dondequiera, son todos onomatopeyicos. 
_Jo_ en Argentina no, definitivamente 

En italiano, tanto _uff_ como _uffa_.
El segundo es más enfático.

Jajajaja que sería eso de bhh bhh? Parece agua borboteando...


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Jajajaja que sería eso de bhh bhh? Parece agua borboteando...


Jjajajaja sì!
Hacían como si borboteaban y salía ese bhh bhh..jajajja


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias chicos, pues entonces usaré "uff", me gusta más que los otros.
Ciaoooo


----------



## Cristina.

Ufa : *Arg. y Ur.* U. para expresar fastidio, fatiga o desagrado.
Uf /Huf (Voz onomat.).1. interj. U. para denotar cansancio, fastidio o sofocación.
Uff no existe en castellano estándar.
Uffa : esprime noia, fastidio, impazienza e sim.: _u., che caldo!_, _u., non la smette più di parlare!_;


Puf (o pfffffff nella parlata ) (Voz onomat.).1. interj. U. para denotar molestia o repugnancia causada por malos olores o cosas nauseabundas. Si traduce con *puh : 2*. inter., esprime disgusto, disprezzo, fastidio, ripugnanza.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, lo que uff "no existe en castellano estándar" me suena...bizarro 
Claro que no es "palabra normativa", estamos de acuerdo, pero el sonido es el mismo, no es una palabra, es una voz onomatopeyica, capaz no existe ni siquiera en italiano, pero escribiéndola así nomás, uno la escribe como quiere...A veces se pronuncia enfatizando la f, de ahí "uff".
En cuanto a "pfff" (que tampoco "existe"..), se dice acá también..y no necesariamente para algo nauseabundo. Para eso, usamos más bien "putz" (con z del italiano _pizzo_).
Tambien "puh" se usa, acortando ese otro.
Pero no es que digas p-u-f-f-f....son sonidos que salen, nomás, de ahí la dificultad de escribirlos.
Me causa gracia eso de "puf "se traduce" con puh" 
Igual, no es dondequiera así. En Sicilia, no tienen muchos de estos sonidos, y nosotros sí. En cuanto a onomatopeyas, andamos bien...


----------



## argentina84

Cristina. said:


> Ufa : *Arg. y Ur.* U. para expresar fastidio, fatiga o desagrado.
> Uf /Huf (Voz onomat.).1. interj. U. para denotar cansancio, fastidio o sofocación.
> Uffa : esprime noia, fastidio, impazienza e sim.: _u., che caldo!_, _u., non la smette più di parlare!_;
> 
> 
> Puf (o pfffffff nella parlata ) (Voz onomat.).1. interj. U. para denotar molestia o repugnancia causada por malos olores o cosas nauseabundas. Si traduce con *puh : 2*. inter., esprime disgusto, disprezzo, fastidio, ripugnanza.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Cristina. Y usamos TODAS estas expresiones con mucha frecuencia (uff! tambien!)


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos, sobretodo a Cristina. 
¿Te puedo preguntar si el diccionario que has utilizado en "on line" o no?
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> Gracias a todos, sobretodo a Cristina.
> ¿Te puedo preguntar si el diccionario que has utilizado en "on line" o no?
> Ciao


Es el DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española). Aquí tienes la dirección: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Bueno, lo que uff "no existe en castellano estándar" me suena...bizarro
> Claro que no es "palabra normativa", estamos de acuerdo, pero el sonido es el mismo, no es una palabra, es una voz onomatopeyica, capaz no existe ni siquiera en italiano, pero escribiéndola así nomás, uno la escribe como quiere...A veces se pronuncia enfatizando la f, de ahí "uff".
> En cuanto a "pfff" (que tampoco "existe"..), se dice acá también..y no necesariamente para algo nauseabundo. Para eso, usamos más bien "putz" (con z del italiano _pizzo_).
> Tambien "puh" se usa, acortando ese otro.
> Pero no es que digas p-u-f-f-f....son sonidos que salen, nomás, de ahí la dificultad de escribirlos.
> Me causa gracia eso de "puf "se traduce" con puh"
> Igual, no es dondequiera así. En Sicilia, no tienen muchos de estos sonidos, y nosotros sí. En cuanto a onomatopeyas, andamos bien...


Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## la italianilla

Vale, gracias chicos
Gracias Sabrina por el link, super interesante. 
Ahora lo único que me falta es buscar un buen diccionario italiano-español


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, aquí ha desaparecido un post mío. Seguro que no le di a "enviar"

Decía que:
*Pffff* se usa sobretodo como onomatopeya de "Aguantarse la risa" que en italiano, si no me equivoco se escribe *Mmmmh *o *Mmfff* Al menos yo, un fummetaro fanatico, lo he visto con esas dos formas, consonante más, consonante menos.

Pd:
Fanático está sin tilde por que lo uso de adjetivo para un adjetivo sustantivado en italiano.


----------



## zuzkita

In Andalusia diciamo ¡¡Ojú!!! e anche ¡¡Ofú!!. Ma anche possiamo dire "Uf"
¡Uf qué "pesao"!!
¡Ojú qué "pesao"!!
¡Ofú quillo qué pesao eres"


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, aquí ha desaparecido un post mío. Seguro que no le di a "enviar"
> 
> Decía que:
> *Pffff* se usa sobretodo como onomatopeya de "Aguantarse la risa" que en italiano, si no me equivoco se escribe *Mmmmh *o *Mmfff* Al menos yo, un fummetaro fanatico, lo he visto con esas dos formas, consonante más, consonante menos.



gracias, pero no sé si "mmmh" puede ser, en italiano, un onomatopeya de "Aguantarse la risa". Para mi mmmh es algo así









zuzkita said:


> In Andalusia diciamo ¡¡Ojú!!! e anche ¡¡Ofú!!. Ma anche possiamo dire "Uf"
> ¡Uf qué "pesao"!!
> ¡Ojú qué "pesao"!!
> ¡Ofú quillo qué pesao eres"



muy interesante, gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

zuzkita said:


> In Andalusia diciamo ¡¡Ojú!!! e anche ¡¡Ofú!!. Ma anche possiamo dire "Uf"
> ¡Uf qué "pesao"!!
> ¡Ojú qué "pesao"!!
> ¡Ofú quillo qué pesao eres"


Es cierto!!! *Ojú*... ¿cómo se me ha podido olvidar?


----------

